# Vintage AMT Model Kits reissued by Round 2/Retro Hobby



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Good morning!

I normally post over on the slot car forum but since I have some model kit news, I thought I would share it here.

Round 2, LLC under the Auto World name will be releasing two vintage AMT reissue model kits. Each will be in 1:25 scale and molded in white, clear and chrome with vinyl tires and full color original water slide decal sheet reproductions.


Stingaree http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/23951/cat/618

Infini-T http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/23952/cat/618
I will have them available on my site or you can purchase directly from Auto World's web site as well. Kits are due in next week, on November 7.

Thanks!


----------



## Mozam (Apr 14, 2004)

those are pretty cool. Love to see the retro reissues


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I like some of these things too. Really liked the reissues of the 4 trikes from Monogram (?) a few years ago. Taco trike, Milk Trike, mailbox chopper and the other one. Would love to see what else these guys have in store for us over the upcoming year!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> Round 2, LLC under the Auto World name will be releasing two vintage AMT reissue model kits.


Does this mean that Tom Lowe is behind this production of kits as Round2? Is there a mention of Round2 on the boxes? All I see is AMT. Any other info?

Thanks!

MMM


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Schweet! More stuff to buy!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

saw on the Aurora thread ( i think ) that TL was getting ready to rekease a couple of car kits . 
hb


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Thanks for the great info!

Looks like it's the "Infini-T" for me!


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

has anyone heard anyhting about the release of the gas cars the are coming out with??


----------

